

"I had three requirements for seeking a great job; All glory, Top pay, No work." - juiceandjuice
http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/saltlaketribune/obituary.aspx?n=val-patterson&pid=158526785

======
toomuchcoffee
Like Mark Twain famously taught us... "only the dead can tell the truth in
this country."

